# 5 am Workout



## BigBill (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm tying to figure out if I should try to get a meal in before my workout in the morning. Any advice would be great!


----------



## MDR (Jan 12, 2011)

I like training early.  I take in a little Protein right when I get up, along with a carb supplement.  Drink the shake down and I'm ready to go.  It doesn't bother my stomach, and it doesn't make me feel full.


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2011)

BigBill said:


> I'm tying to figure out if I should try to get a meal in before my workout in the morning. Any advice would be great!



Depends what you mean by workout.  I can perform cardio on an empty stomach no problem, but lifting is another story.  I expend so much more energy when lifting that I have to have a meal before I workout.  When I trained at 5am (thank God I don't have to anymore), I got up even earlier to have a meal around 4 or so.  That's my personal preference anyway.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)

The least I would eat was 2 bananas,  but I had enough time to make oatmeal.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

i get up at 5am and i'm in the gym by 5:45. i struggled with this for a long time too (what to eat, when, etc.). what i have found that works for me is this:

the minute i roll out of bed, i take 200mg caffeine (pill), 23 g's whey, 10g's bcaa, 5g's glutamine (mixed with water), 4oz grape juice and a piece of white bread.

then i get my dookie on, get dressed, etc. and by the time i hit the gym, i'm wide awake and feeling strong.


----------



## BigBill (Jan 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> Depends what you mean by workout. I can perform cardio on an empty stomach no problem, but lifting is another story. I expend so much more energy when lifting that I have to have a meal before I workout. When I trained at 5am (thank God I don't have to anymore), I got up even earlier to have a meal around 4 or so. That's my personal preference anyway.


 
I hit the weights in the am followed by some cardio. This is the most convenient time for me and my schedule.


----------



## BigBill (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! Man it's tough enough getting up and to the gym that early, but i've gotta do what i've gotta do.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Thanks for the ideas! Man it's tough enough getting up and to the gym that early, but i've gotta do what i've gotta do.


 
i'll be honest with you bro, now that i've gotten use to it, i LOVE it. there aren't hardly any people there, which i like. it energizes you for the rest of the day. also, when i use to go after work, sometimes i would have to work late, or something fucked up would happen at work and i would just end up not going. i have 2 kids too, so getting my work out of the way early, while they are still asleep, doesn't interfer with my time with them, or my girl.

good luck man. just get up and do it. finding something you can eat is a little difficult, but keep experimenting. it took me 6 months to find what works for me.


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Thanks for the ideas! Man it's tough enough getting up and to the gym that early, but i've gotta do what i've gotta do.



Well, I'm a big believer in real food.  In order to get my calories in for the day, I have to eat a regular breakfast before I hit the gym.  I can't settle for a shake or I'll be playing catch up all day.  I usually eat eggs, oatmeal and veggies with a glass of grapefruit juice, then about an hour later, I roll out to the gym.


----------



## BigBill (Jan 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i'll be honest with you bro, now that i've gotten use to it, i LOVE it. there aren't hardly any people there, which i like. it energizes you for the rest of the day. also, when i use to go after work, sometimes i would have to work late, or something fucked up would happen at work and i would just end up not going. i have 2 kids too, so getting my work out of the way early, while they are still asleep, doesn't interfer with my time with them, or my girl.
> 
> good luck man. just get up and do it. finding something you can eat is a little difficult, but keep experimenting. it took me 6 months to find what works for me.


 
I can agree with you on the hardly any people there, like you said I guess
I will try a few things out. A shake would be easier, not sure how it will go stomach wise.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

BigBill said:


> I can agree with you on the hardly any people there, like you said I guess
> I will try a few things out. A shake would be easier, not sure how it will go stomach wise.


 
i mix my protein with water before w/o. if i drink milk and then go exert myself, i will puke. 

believe it or not, a piece of white bread is good too. you get some quick acting carbs and it's just filling enough, not too filling.


----------



## calaja52 (Jan 13, 2011)

I workout at 5 am as well and had the same problems at the beginning, i think its more of a personal preference really, just try different things.  I found i feel better working out on an empty stomach, if i eat before i feel sick about halfway through.


----------



## MDR (Jan 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Well, I'm a big believer in real food.  In order to get my calories in for the day, I have to eat a regular breakfast before I hit the gym.  I can't settle for a shake or I'll be playing catch up all day.  I usually eat eggs, oatmeal and veggies with a glass of grapefruit juice, then about an hour later, I roll out to the gym.



Me too, but I can't eat and go straight to the gym.  Training at 5 kinda forces me to improvise a bit.  I eat a full meal after working out.


----------



## BigBill (Jan 19, 2011)

Followed the protein shake w/water seems to be working out ok.
Might add a little more food later, carbs. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 19, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Followed the protein shake w/water seems to be working out ok.
> Might add a little *more food later, carbs*. Thanks again for the replies.


 
white bread bro.


----------



## big1day (Jan 19, 2011)

protein shake and 2 pieces of cheese toast


----------



## big60235 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you have a problem with eat whole food prior (best option) to a early am workout, I would suggest a high glycemic complex carbohydrate powder mixed in with you protein shake. This is a very easily digested carbohydrate that helps to improve nutrient and protein absorption while preventing amino acid catabolism and fatigue during your workout.

I would also bring a protein shake for after you workout.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to lift at 5am weekdays/7am weekends for about 2 years and I loved it until I got more into PL/SM then I HAVE to have at least 4 meals in to train.  But I always got up at 3:45 to pound a shake, take a 30-40min nap, get back up and get all my shit in gear.  Get there at 5ish, go to town, be home at like 7-7:30 and on my way to school by 9.  But I HIGHLY recommend eating before, that should not be a question.  Try something a bit bigger with some carbs and protein and fat, then maybe try just 3 scoops isolate, or all kinds of other options.  For me, I found it best and quickest, to use 1 scoop whey, 2 scoops SAN Infusion, and a half scoop Ultra Peptide 2.0.


----------



## katie25 (Jan 19, 2011)

I go jogging at 5:30 am and normally have a protein shake before hand. Because when I get back home I get to do other workouts. This works perfect for me.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Jan 20, 2011)

while cutting/loosing weight would it still be cool to workout on a empty stomach.  Because I too start my workout at 5am.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2011)

Blktaws6 said:


> while cutting/loosing weight would it still be cool to workout on a empty stomach. Because I too start my workout at 5am.


 

You SHOULD do this if you're trying to lose BF.

Use ECA 1 hour before the gym.  Take a 1 liter bottle mixed with 10g instantized BCAA'S mixed in it, sip it during training.  Now you're good to go.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Jan 20, 2011)

CT said:


> You SHOULD do this if you're trying to lose BF.
> 
> Use ECA 1 hour before the gym.  Take a 1 liter bottle mixed with 10g instantized BCAA'S mixed in it, sip it during training.  Now you're good to go.



Sounds good, but one question, what is ECA and BCAA?  Im new to supplements and such.  Was always a eat healthy and run/job with calisthenics, USAF provided.


----------



## chevyman (Jan 20, 2011)

*E-*ephedrine
*C*- caffiene
*A*- aspirin

 Branched chain amino acids (*BCAA*'s)


----------



## Blktaws6 (Jan 20, 2011)

gotcha, should i weight until i am done with my jack3d before i take this stuff?  and where are yall getting ephedrine?  seems pricey, unless im just not looking hard enough yet.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like me bud. I like to get it done before work cause work stresses me out and i get tired sitting behind a desk during the day.. I feel the early workouts are best..


----------

